# Msi z97 Gaming 7 oder Asus maximus VII Hero



## Distracter (27. Juli 2014)

Würde gerne eure Meinung wissen!
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-maximus-vii-hero-90mb0ui00-m0eay0-a1106087.html
Oder
https://geizhals.de/msi-z97-gaming-7-7916-001r-a1109467.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Wozu brauchst du die Boards denn?
Was bieten die mehr als z.B. das Gigabyte?
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-5-a1107860.html


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juli 2014)

Welcher Prozzi wird denn verbaut? 
Selbst wenn du nen i7 4790K OCen willst reicht so ein Board mehr als aus: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H


----------



## Distracter (27. Juli 2014)

jop ist ein 4790k, welcher OC wird! Würde schon gerne eins der beiden nehmen
Bin nich so der Fan von gigabyte oder asrock 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Das MSI bietet mehr USB Ports am Panel und ist preiswerter.
Daher würde ich das MSI nehmen.
Blöd beim MSI ist halt dass alle 16x Slots an die CPU angebunden ist.
Vorteil ist dass unten wenigstens ein 1x Slot ist anstelle eines PCI Slots was das wieder ausgleicht.


----------



## Distracter (27. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das MSI bietet mehr USB Ports am Panel und ist preiswerter.
> Daher würde ich das MSI nehmen.
> Blöd beim MSI ist halt dass alle 16x Slots an die CPU angebunden ist.
> Vorteil ist dass unten wenigstens ein 1x Slot ist anstelle eines PCI Slots was das wieder ausgleicht.


 
Was hat es für Nachteile, das der 16x Slot am CPU angebunden ist..? Und was macht es für ein Vorteil das dort ein 1x Slot ist?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

NAchteil ist dass wenn du den Slot nutzen willst z.B. für eine Soundkarte verlierst du 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.
Da du da unten aber einen 1x Slot hast kannst du die Soundkarte dort einstecken und gut.
Praktisch gesehen kannst du den untersten 16x Slot nicht nutzen. Das ist die Einschränkung.


----------



## Distracter (27. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> NAchteil ist dass wenn du den Slot nutzen willst z.B. für eine Soundkarte verlierst du 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte. Da du da unten aber einen 1x Slot hast kannst du die Soundkarte dort einstecken und gut. Praktisch gesehen kannst du den untersten 16x Slot nicht nutzen. Das ist die Einschränkung.



Und wie läuft das beim asus?

Gruß

PS: soundcard  hatte  ich erstmal nich vor zu nutzen!


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Bei Asus ist der dritte Slot ans PCH angebunden.
Du kannst den Slot also normal nutzen und hat keine Einbußen bei der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Distracter (27. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Asus ist der dritte Slot ans PCH angebunden.
> Du kannst den Slot also normal nutzen und hat keine Einbußen bei der Grafikkarte.



Ist das nicht besser?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt. Dafür bietet das MSI ja unten den 1x Slot.
Daher auch das MSI. Es ist preiswerter und bietet mehr USB Ports am Panel.


----------



## Pash0r (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn du schon fragst ob das besser ist brauchst du es doch GAR NICHT 

Weißt du überhaupt wofür du die 16Lanes an den PCIE Slots brauchst  ?


----------



## Distracter (27. Juli 2014)

Pash0r schrieb:


> Wenn du schon fragst ob das besser ist brauchst du es doch GAR NICHT   Weißt du überhaupt wofür du die 16Lanes an den PCIE Slots brauchst  ?



Für GraKa.. Oder nicht?

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (28. Juli 2014)

Warum denn das Gaming 7 und nicht das 5? Das 5 hat keinerlei Nachteile. Du verzichtest nur auf ein paar Zusatzcontroller, die du eh nicht brauchen wirst oder hast du vor mehr als 6 Laufwerke anzuschließen?


----------



## Distracter (28. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Warum denn das Gaming 7 und nicht das 5? Das 5 hat keinerlei Nachteile. Du verzichtest nur auf ein paar Zusatzcontroller, die du eh nicht brauchen wirst oder hast du vor mehr als 6 Laufwerke anzuschließen?



Nein habe ich nicht, aber ich bekomme eins der Motherboards von einem Kollegen umsonst, da ich mein ganzen PC bei ihm kaufe! Nun kann ich mich nich zwischen dem MSI und dem ASUS entscheiden!
@ich111:
Welches würdest du nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (28. Juli 2014)

Aktuell würde ich wohl zum Gigabyte UD3H oder SOC Force greifen


----------



## Distracter (28. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Aktuell würde ich wohl zum Gigabyte UD3H oder SOC Force greifen



Wenn du die freie Wahl zwischen dem ASUS und dem MSI hast! Welches würdest  du nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## XGamer98 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde zum Asus tendieren einfach weil es mir optisch besser gefällt


----------



## Roboterblut (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich grabe das hier mal wieder aus weil ich im Moment vor der Exakt gleichen Entscheidung stehe, allerdings kommt bei mir noch ein drittes Board dazu:

Asus Maximus VII Ranger:
ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger (90MB0IE0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Von den Features her sehe ich bei den beiden Boards keinen Unterschied. Vom Layout fällt mir auf den ersten Blick nur auf das um die CPU herum einige Elko's weniger verbaut sind

Auf dem Board soll bei einem i5-4690K kräftig an der Taktschraube gedreht werden können, erstmal unter Luft (Mugen 4), mittelfristig dann aber auch unter Wasserkühlung (Bessere Kühlung->höhere Spannung möglich -> höhere maximale Taktraten *g*)

Sind die fehlenden Elko's also ein Nachtei vom doch etwas günstigeren Ranger? Könnte mir halt vorstellen das sich das auf die Spannungsstabilität auswirkt. Oder haben die Elko's in dem Bereich garnichts mit der CPU zu tun?

Und vorallem, welches der drei Boards eignet sich denn allgemein am besten zum übertakten? Das MSI hat ja gleich mal satte 12 Phasen für die CPU, oder brauchts dann ein spezielles NT damit man das ach Nutzen kann.

Bei den Asus Boards gibt es wohl immer wieder Verwirrung über die Nutzung der PCIe Lanes. Kann ich auf den Asus Boards einen GPU mit vollen 16 Lanes betreiben, und DAZU noch eine PCI-e 1x Soundkarte? (Creative Soundblaster Z)?

eine M2 SSD habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich die oben erwähnten Karten verbaut habe dann verliere ich mit den Asus Boards aber ja anscheinen Lanes an der GPU wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe? Oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Alex

mfg Alex


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Oktober 2014)

Roboterblut schrieb:


> Ich grabe das hier mal wieder aus weil ich im Moment vor der Exakt gleichen Entscheidung stehe, allerdings kommt bei mir noch ein drittes Board dazu:
> 
> Asus Maximus VII Ranger:
> ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger (90MB0IE0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Eher nicht, hat nur ne 4 Phasen Stromversorgung für die CPU



> Und vorallem, welches der drei Boards eignet sich denn allgemein am besten zum übertakten? Das MSI hat ja gleich mal satte 12 Phasen für die CPU, oder brauchts dann ein spezielles NT damit man das ach Nutzen kann.



Das MSi hat 6 Phasen mit Doppler, das Hero 8. Sind beide gut, mit leichter Tendenz zum Hero



> Bei den Asus Boards gibt es wohl immer wieder Verwirrung über die Nutzung der PCIe Lanes. Kann ich auf den Asus Boards einen GPU mit vollen 16 Lanes betreiben, und DAZU noch eine PCI-e 1x Soundkarte? (Creative Soundblaster Z)?



Kein Problem auf dem Hero


----------



## Roboterblut (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ok, also sind die 12 Phasen des msi garkeine echten 12? Oder was bedeutet 6 Phasen mit doppler? Bin noch dabei mir den guide zur Spannungsversorgung hier im forum durchzulesen, so ganz verstehen tu ich es aber noch nicht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Oktober 2014)

Roboterblut schrieb:


> Oder was bedeutet 6 Phasen mit doppler?


 
2 Phasen je Ausgang des PWM Chips, also an 6 Ausgängen 12 Phasen, die insgesamt langsamer gesteuert werden können als ein Phase je Ausgang


----------



## Pash0r (23. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe mich für das MSI Z97 Gaming 7 entschieden und bereue es KEINE SEKUNDE!


Es läuft perfekt!!!
Super stabil, super Layout, super Design und ein tolles UEFI...
Ich bin rundum zufrieden und würde es aktuell wirklich jedem empfehlen der die Ausstattung benötigt. Ansonsten halt das Gaming 5.

Mit dem Overclocking habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, weil mein Intel I7 4790k noch absolut nicht an seinen Grenzen ist


----------

